# Suche Rentner



## afoul7 (7. März 2019)

Hallo, ich suche für einen Magazin-Artikel Rentner, die leidenschaftlich gerne spielen. Was genau ist nicht so wichtig (aber eher in Richtung Shooter als Online-Schach). Kennt ihr so jemanden oder seid selbst einer? Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar (denn es gibt sie ja, sie sind nur so schwer zu finden..)

Danke!


----------



## spectrumizer (8. März 2019)

Am besten mal hier versuchen: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLwZDUuQ7HpVA-QBE9fFdhQ


----------



## afoul7 (8. März 2019)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Am besten mal hier versuchen: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLwZDUuQ7HpVA-QBE9fFdhQ


 

Danke - aber ich suche eher jemanden "Normales" - keine PR- und Social-Media-Profis, die Spiele ausprobieren  Einfach einen Rentner (Rentnerin geht natürlich auch), der gerne spielt... anyone?


----------



## ZAM (11. März 2019)

Hallo,

 

für welche Publikation ist dieser Artikel gedacht?

 

Medium mit einem visuellen Objekt im Titel und deren Verlags-Anhängsel, sowie Redaktionen für TV-Trash-Formate brauchen Anfragen hier gar nicht erst anbringen, die entfernen wir sachgemäß. 

 

Gruß


----------



## afoul7 (11. März 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Das kann ich verstehen, diesbezügliche Formate widern mich auch zutiefst an. Es ist für eine (Print-) Reportage in einem Technik-Magazin gedacht (nach allen journalistischen/ethischen Regeln gefertigt). Nähere Auskünfte, auch zu meiner Person, gebe ich gerne per PN. Und: Ich suche immer noch sehr dringend! Gibt es denn gar keine Rentner, die zu einem Interview bereit wären? Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!


----------



## ZAM (11. März 2019)

Nicht nötig - habe schon ein wenig recherchiert. ;-)

 

Rentner hier zu finden wird etwas schwierig. Unsere Zielgruppe ist zwar nicht gerade jugendlich, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob die älteren Generationen noch Foren nutzen. Ein Tipp wäre vielleicht die Gruppe "World of Warcraft Deutschland" auf Facebook - Die ist moderiert und man muss sich anmelden. Im Idealfall bietest du Interessierten an, sich bei dir per PN zu melden, falls sie sich nicht öffentlich zum Alter äußern möchten.


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. März 2019)

Ab wann zählt man als Rentner?

 



 

…. Also für die Umfrage.....


----------



## afoul7 (11. März 2019)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ab wann zählt man als Rentner?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Na ja, wichtiger als das Alter ist wohl, dass man nicht mehr voll erwerbstätig ist/hauptsächlich von einer Rente lebt.. beim Alter wäre ich flexibel - bin auch offen für einen Herrn in den besten Jahren, der sich angesprochen fühlt (oder eine Dame, wobei die wahrscheinlich noch seltener sind..)


----------



## afoul7 (11. März 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nicht nötig - habe schon ein wenig recherchiert. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Rentner hier zu finden wird etwas schwierig. Unsere Zielgruppe ist zwar nicht gerade jugendlich, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob die älteren Generationen noch Foren nutzen. Ein Tipp wäre vielleicht die Gruppe "World of Warcraft Deutschland" auf Facebook - Die ist moderiert und man muss sich anmelden. Im Idealfall bietest du Interessierten an, sich bei dir per PN zu melden, falls sie sich nicht öffentlich zum Alter äußern möchten.


 

danke für den Tipp!


----------



## spectrumizer (11. März 2019)

Es gibt im WoW-Gildenforum Gesuche von "älteren Spielern", wo auch Leute mit Ü50 dabei sind. Und die sollen angeblich auch Ü60 Leute in der Gilde haben.


----------



## afoul7 (12. März 2019)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Es gibt im WoW-Gildenforum Gesuche von "älteren Spielern", wo auch Leute mit Ü50 dabei sind. Und die sollen angeblich auch Ü60 Leute in der Gilde haben.


 

Danke dir, ich habs da auch mal versucht


----------



## ZAM (12. März 2019)

Bei den Gesuchen muss man aber Fingerspitzengefühl beweißen. Dank diverser Sender und Zeitschriften haben viele Leute gleich die nachvollziehbare Intention, der Bericht könnte sie einfach nur vorführen wollen.

Darum sind wir hier auch sehr vorsichtig, wem wir unsere User "zuführen". Wir hatten damals beispielsweise Anfragen von bekannten Redaktionen bzw. Produktionsfirmen, die hier für diverse "Nachmittagsvorführformate" Teilnehmer suchten. Wir haben von unserer Seite aus direkt einen Riegel vorgeschoben.


----------



## spectrumizer (12. März 2019)

afoul7 schrieb:


> Danke dir, ich habs da auch mal versucht


Am besten da den Quietschbumm da per PN anschreiben, da bekommt er wenigstens eine Benachrichtigung. Wenn du nur auf den Thread antwortest, bekommt er es nicht mit.


----------

